

How are the laws in CA/US for working on a side project? - avihackernews

We are a couple of hackers working on an idea (full time). Still in its fancy, we have friends who maybe able to help part time, but dont want to quit their jobs yet. They work in big companies like Goog and Apple.<p>1. Is it legal for us to take their help? What are the laws on this?
2. The part time work is technically unrelated. They work on server code at work, and this is for a mobile app. But i understand it is hard to draw line on saying things are unrelated, after all it is SW.
3. Has anyone done this before?
4. Is it just a bad idea?
======
jpk
I can't speak for Canada, but in the United States it's all in your employment
agreement. I work as a contractor for a Fortune 500 company, and I have a
project on the side. I made it clear to my contracting agency that I had a
side project, and wouldn't take the position if there was a potential for
conflicts as far as IP or product ownership.

My agreement is pretty straight-forward. Work I do at my 9-5 belongs to the
company, and work I do outside billable hours and not using company time or
resources is all mine. I also have to watch what I do in relation to specs
covered under NDAs, but for me those are very unrelated to the side project.

Ultimately, my advice is to have a lawyer look over the employment agreements
and any other things your friends have signed to ensure it's safe for them to
pitch in.

Good luck!

------
gharbad
It is entirely based on their non-compete clauses in their employment
contracts. If they are unsure if they are able to help on your project, have
them ask HR to clarify it for them.

I know some employers pay for _all_ of their employees time.. Others are a bit
more reasonable, and only prevent working on competing products.

~~~
avihackernews
Thanks jpk & gharbad.

------
angryasian
just do it, and don't worry about the laws. The companies only know what your
release or tell them. If you ever get to the point of profitability or
traction to raise, then at that time get a lawyer to help you figure it out.
Until then just move forward.

